# Lighting and Heating for Turtle



## spydon (Aug 19, 2017)

Would this be a good idea to have a heat globe in one and a UV light in the other?

https://www.bunnings.com.au/arlec-150w-compact-twin-security-flood-light_p4370626


----------



## GBWhite (Aug 19, 2017)

Who are you spying on?...lol.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 5, 2017)

No that isn't a good idea...


----------

